# Nerd contra chortina (literalmente chortina)



## Supremacía (Ayer a la(s) 5:22 AM)




----------



## Mentalharm (Ayer a la(s) 5:26 AM)

No entiendo una mierda, porque se supone que discuten?

Me parece que el chaval ha tardado demasiado en reaccionar hasta que se lleva la galleta pero con las leyes de hoy igual le habría salido mejor salir corriendo


----------



## PACOJONES (Ayer a la(s) 5:28 AM)

Ellas solo se encontraron lo que andaban buscando, no quieren igualdad??


----------



## TylerDurden99 (Ayer a la(s) 5:29 AM)

El sonido del manotazo al tio es real? Suena de vicio


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (Ayer a la(s) 8:23 AM)

Felicidades a la empoderada por disfrutar de su anhelada igualdad. 

Los manginas que se ven al final son el auténtico problema.


----------



## Escombridos (Ayer a la(s) 9:26 AM)

Haz el amor y no la guerra. Follatela!!


----------



## Rigreor (Ayer a la(s) 9:32 AM)

Todo correcto, bastante aguantó.


----------



## Descolonización de España (Ayer a la(s) 9:34 AM)

Nadie se mete mientras es el chaval el que recibe y recula. Pero en cuanto se defiende y les da dos galletas bien merecidas a las muchachas, de repente se materializan en el área todos los aliades pagafantas en 10 km a la redonda para detener la violencia.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (Ayer a la(s) 9:35 AM)

Yo hubiera salido corriendo. Es mas peligrosa una mujer que un tío con navaja


----------



## jijeador (Ayer a la(s) 9:39 AM)

Tras defenderse el chaval la que viste de rojo le pregunta: ”¿qué cojones pasa contigo?”.

Brutal, les das de su propia medicina y se indignan, signo de ser gentuza y encima estúpido.


----------



## Yakuza (Ayer a la(s) 10:02 AM)

Que pega como mi abuela, one punch one ko.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (Ayer a la(s) 10:05 AM)

Me parece que a tardado mucho en darle la hostia.


----------



## ProfessorSnuggles (Ayer a la(s) 10:05 AM)

Ser agredido por una zumbada=aceptado
Defenderte de una zumbada=inaceptable
Dos contra uno= si son zumbadas, aceptado

Nos está quedando un mundo un tanto surrealista.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Ayer a la(s) 10:08 AM)

Futuros aspirantes a betazos carapadre proveedores acuden prestos a defender a los seres de luz.


----------



## belenus (Ayer a la(s) 10:08 AM)




----------



## Pegoteonfire (Ayer a la(s) 10:09 AM)

Lo que veo es una hija de puta intentando amedrentar al pobre chaval. Todos jijijean y observan el espectáculo con palomitas jojijiji y entonces, sólo entonces cuando el chaval empieza a defenderse todos los white knigts deciden que ha llegado el momento de parar la pelea.
Puto asco de cínicos comepollas


----------



## Wotan2021 (Ayer a la(s) 11:00 AM)

La única solución en ese caso es salir corriendo, el tío sólo puede salir perdiendo. Lo digo en serio.


----------



## Hadelbosc (Ayer a la(s) 11:11 AM)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Nadie se mete mientras es el chaval el que recibe y recula. Pero en cuanto se defiende y les da dos galletas bien merecidas a las muchachas, de repente se materializan en el área todos los aliades pagafantas en 10 km a la redonda para detener la violencia.



Yo creo que se han materializado pero literalmente, que esos tíos en verdad ni existían pero tras la hostia que le metió el chaval la matrix reaccionó creando un mini ejército de NPCs zombies.


----------



## Wasi (Ayer a la(s) 11:15 AM)

Buen sonido


----------



## Turek (Ayer a la(s) 11:21 AM)

Futuro esperanzador el nuestro


----------



## Marvelita (Ayer a la(s) 11:30 AM)

Lo que me flipa es que el chaval se lleva dos guantazos, mas o menos fallidos, mas gritos y nadie hace nada; solo cuando el chaval se defiende; porque claramente se esta defendiendo y es lo que se ve en el video, y no de una sino de dos personas; la gente se arremolina como si de verdad pasara algo y se mete a separar.

Es que vamos, lo mejor que pudo ahcer el chaval es defenderse de esa forma; y, además, tenia que haber dado otra a la colaboradora. Si el chaval hubiera terminado en el suelo apaleado la compinche no habria hecho nada, pero como se ha llevado una buena galleta su amigui pues ella actua.
Y aun asi, seguramente al chaval le terminen expulsando por machista o algo asi.

Es mas, despues de dar dos puñetes a sendas machas, cuando la de oscuro se acerca despacio gritando que no quepa duda que esta preparando otro puñete traicionero. Le dice que esta mal con el, pero claro si son ellas las que han ido a acosarle, acorrarle y agredirle

Parece ser que el chaval la tuvo que llamar zorra por algun medio y a ella le sento mal.

Lo que esta claro es que, si ese fuera mi hijo, el chaval ha hecho bien. Si fuera mi hijo y me llamaran al colegio le diria a los profesores que SIEMPRE le he dicho a mi hijo que si le pegan se defienda. Que sea una mujer no es una excepción. Porque hoy te pega una mujer, y mañana te hace bulling el maton mas tonto del colegio. Y si tuviera una hija, le diria lo mismo, que si le agreden se defienda de un tio, una tia, un tie...

El machismo esta mal, pero peor es que te no te respeten. No confundir el temor con el respeto.

Nada de llamar a los profes, porque ya sabemos de que pie cojean en su gran mayoria.

y lo peor es que parece que al final del video aparecen varios cabelleros blancos y no se su intencion... por sus movimientos aprece que van a darle una paliza no se... el del numero 22 parece que va a ver si se gana algun favor sexual por hacer de machisto


----------



## aventurero artritico (Ayer a la(s) 11:33 AM)

porque se supone que discuten?


lo único que podría haber hecho el tío es antes de que le pegara la tia avisarle, no me toques, no te acerques....y si ves que no funciona pues gritarle como un loco como hace ella. que no me toqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees jajajaj

la violencia contra las mujeres no sirve de nada, siempre ellas creen que pueden pegar y saben que no lesvas hacer nada por el feminismo este asqueroso, y más si estás rodeado de gente.

el tio hace bien supongo que es un acto de acción-racción. no dejarás que te pegue y quedar como un humillado.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (Ayer a la(s) 11:54 AM)

Me recuerdan a las zorras malnacidas del insti. 

Ojalá pillen un cáncer y mueran agonizando. Demasiado poco sería para lo que merecen.


----------



## UNAGRANDEYNEGRA (Ayer a la(s) 11:56 AM)

Eso sin la musica del Mortak Kombat no vale na'


----------



## Deitano (Ayer a la(s) 11:57 AM)

No se le puede negar a una persona el derecho a defenderse.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (Ayer a la(s) 12:01 PM)

Luego ese chaval timidote y poco hablador un día aparecerá por el cole con un fusil de asalto con cargador de 120 balas y la gente se echará las manos a la cabeza "ayyy como ha podido pachar vaya trajjjjjjedia"


----------



## vacutator (Ayer a la(s) 12:02 PM)

Venditos móviles con cámara!! Si no , el chico estaría ahora en todos los medios como ejemplo de juventudes machistas


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (Ayer a la(s) 12:15 PM)

Los Kents cara padres al rescate.

¿Qué lleva velito mahometano?


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (Ayer a la(s) 12:18 PM)

esquivó bien la que le venía por detrás


----------



## Jack Jarrod (Ayer a la(s) 12:22 PM)

¿El chico se siente cangrejo? Porque hasta que se le hinchan las narices no hace más que caminar hacia atrás. Si la discusión se alarga un poco más se sale del estado.


----------



## Raptor660 (Ayer a la(s) 12:24 PM)

Faltó un buen barrido en la pierna que la levantara por los aires


----------



## Furymundo (Ayer a la(s) 12:25 PM)

jijeador dijo:


> Tras defenderse el chaval la que viste de rojo le pregunta: ”¿qué cojones pasa contigo?”.
> 
> Brutal, les das de su propia medicina y se indignan, signo de ser gentuza y encima estúpido.



pues otro puñetazo a la de rojo .
y asi hasta dejarlas finas en el suelo.


----------



## todos mediocres (Ayer a la(s) 12:28 PM)

Me parece una respuesta débil, pero suele ser lo normal de la gente que recibe bullying.

Y digo débil en el sentido que no hace falta golpear a un acosador mujer para amedrentarlo, joder si casi no tienen ni fuerza y a esa edad menos aún. Basta con no hacer nada y descojonarte mientras te suelta esos flojos manotazos que ni sentirás. Cuando te canses la zarandéas un poco mientras gritas "Ya!" y ahí ella ya verá que ni te lastima y que tu fuerza a medio gas la mueve como a un saco lleno de gatos, lo que la llevará a parar su "ataque".

Pero la gente que recibe bullying suele ser más pasivo-agresiva y tragan y tragan hasta tener una reacción desproporcionada.

Cualquier chaval de ese instituto la mete un bofetón medio-serio a la choni y la manda a dormir, es cuestión de fuerza, hormonas y musculatura.


----------



## Ultraboost (Ayer a la(s) 12:32 PM)

Fuerza y honor


----------



## Nico (Ayer a la(s) 1:01 PM)

empoderada enterándose de que los cachetazos masculinos duelen más...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Ayer a la(s) 1:05 PM)

Segundo 59. ¿Qué hay en el suelo?


----------



## angrymorty (Ayer a la(s) 1:40 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Segundo 59. ¿Qué hay en el suelo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1327484



mochila/prenda/una regla


----------



## Covaleda (Ayer a la(s) 1:44 PM)

Lamentable como aparecen de la nada una nube de mediadores SOLO cuando el chico ha respondido a las agresiones.

Luego dicen que si se les va la olla y van un día con un rifle y se cargan a medio instituto. Normal, coño.


----------



## ffss (Ayer a la(s) 1:46 PM)




----------



## remerus (Ayer a la(s) 1:47 PM)

Esas dos han cobrado bien ya van calentitas.


----------



## Onesimo39 (Ayer a la(s) 1:49 PM)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Nadie se mete mientras es el chaval el que recibe y recula. Pero en cuanto se defiende y les da dos galletas bien merecidas a las muchachas, de repente se materializan en el área todos los aliades pagafantas en 10 km a la redonda para detener la violencia.



Igual con la gc cuando la población queman las casas de gitanos


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (Ayer a la(s) 1:53 PM)

Marvelita dijo:


> Lo que me flipa es que el chaval se lleva dos guantazos, mas o menos fallidos, mas gritos y nadie hace nada; solo cuando el chaval se defiende; porque claramente se esta defendiendo y es lo que se ve en el video, y no de una sino de dos personas; la gente se arremolina como si de verdad pasara algo y se mete a separar.
> 
> Es que vamos, lo mejor que pudo ahcer el chaval es defenderse de esa forma; y, además, tenia que haber dado otra a la colaboradora. Si el chaval hubiera terminado en el suelo apaleado la compinche no habria hecho nada, pero como se ha llevado una buena galleta su amigui pues ella actua.
> Y aun asi, seguramente al chaval le terminen expulsando por machista o algo asi.
> ...



Tal es así que el pobre chaval es la víctima como que no para de recular. No sé de dónde es el vídeo, pero qué gentuza!


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 1:57 PM)

qué rápido llegaron los machitos para hacerse los machitos .

Si no llega a haber alguien que protegiese al chaval lo machacarían para demostrar a las chicas lo alfas que son. 

En estas situaciones es donde se ve claramente que seguimos siendo monos.


----------



## Gorguera (Ayer a la(s) 1:57 PM)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Nadie se mete mientras es el chaval el que recibe y recula. Pero en cuanto se defiende y les da dos galletas bien merecidas a las muchachas, de repente se materializan en el área todos los aliades pagafantas en 10 km a la redonda para detener la violencia.





jijeador dijo:


> Tras defenderse el chaval la que viste de rojo le pregunta: ”¿qué cojones pasa contigo?”.
> 
> Brutal, les das de su propia medicina y se indignan, signo de ser gentuza y encima estúpido.





Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Futuros aspirantes a betazos carapadre proveedores acuden prestos a defender a los seres de luz.





Covaleda dijo:


> Lamentable como aparecen de la nada una nube de mediadores SOLO cuando el chico ha respondido a las agresiones.
> 
> Luego dicen que si se les va la olla y van un día con un rifle y se cargan a medio instituto. Normal, coño.



Todo estaba correcto para los demás hasta que se ha defendido. El ser humano es a veces realmente repugnante.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (Ayer a la(s) 2:01 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Futuros aspirantes a betazos carapadre proveedores acuden prestos a defender a los seres de luz.



Menudos pringaos, el de la camiseta del 22 es el típico se las da de malote y chungo yendo en grupo pero que cuando se ve sólo sale corriendo o si lo ve muy negro te suelta el "eh tío que iba de buen rollo!".


----------



## Jevitronka (Ayer a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Que recuerdos de peleas chorra de instituto por gilipolleces. Esos dos cuando crezcan tendrán cada uno su vida y se saludarán


----------



## Salsa_rosa (Ayer a la(s) 2:17 PM)

ffss dijo:


>



Putos huelebragas hijos de puta. Barrancofusilables.


----------



## Esse est deus (Ayer a la(s) 2:21 PM)

Bulin de ese contra feminismo. 

Tenemos un dilema posmo que resolver.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (Ayer a la(s) 2:27 PM)

No se respeta ya ni a los nerds, que vivían en su mundo feliz...y hasta algunas chicas guapas los tenían en la friend zone y los defendían de los malotes.

Ahora ya ni ser un nerd te salva de la maldad femenina.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (Ayer a la(s) 2:35 PM)

como decía Sarah Connor: En un mundo en descomposición…era la mejor opción.

Menos mal que los white k mighty no eran una manada de negros, que si no le hubieran saltado en el cráneo hasta destruírselo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (Ayer a la(s) 2:55 PM)

¿por qué la que está hablando por teléfono se pone a pegarle al chaval después de que el chaval recibiese la primera leche de la putilla de coño empapado?

hijas de puta.

bien por el chaval. acosadoras de mierda.


----------



## Pleonasmo (Ayer a la(s) 3:00 PM)

ffss dijo:


>



Que asco joder...

Siempre lo que mas me llama la atencion de estos videos es ver lo flamenca y chula que va la tia, convencidisima en su cabeza que, por ser mujer, tiene barra libre y que no le van a devolver el golpe (y de ahi su chuleria y bravuconeria") y luego cuando les dan el "premio" se quedan shockeadas, las bajan de la nube rapidito y son conscientes de que un tio random, incluso el que consideran un pringado e incluso afeminado, podria destruirlas de dos golpes...


----------



## Kabraloka (Ayer a la(s) 3:05 PM)

los estúpidos son los que aparecen al final del video interponiéndose


----------



## Clin Isbu (Ayer a la(s) 3:13 PM)

NPCs corriendo a defender a la chortina,

mientras la chortina estaba agrediendo todo eran risas.


----------



## Tin Rope (Ayer a la(s) 3:16 PM)

¿Como ven la respuesta del chico? Congruente, oportuna y proporcionada. Y necesaria para salvaguardar su dignidad. Al principio hizo actos tendentes para evitarlo (demasiados).


----------



## Murnau (Ayer a la(s) 3:19 PM)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Nadie se mete mientras es el chaval el que recibe y recula. Pero en cuanto se defiende y les da dos galletas bien merecidas a las muchachas, de repente se materializan en el área todos los aliades pagafantas en 10 km a la redonda para detener la violencia.



A eso venía que antes tuve que dejar el foro, veo que varios lo habéis puesto y me voy. Pero no es que vayan a detener la violencia, van a cargarse al chaval, hasta se ve un puto negro que va a matarlo. Si no es por el profesor lo linchan. No se, estoy ya cansado de decirlo, ya me aburre, pero venga va, una vez más, si estáis en un problema de esos, lo menos que tenéis que mirar es a la tia o tias, lo que tenéis que mirar es la horda de arrastrados que van a salir de todas partes (como gitanos salen de un gitanal cuando escuchan un berrido), a ver si pueden oler braga o la tia les acaricia la cabeza como buen perrito. A la tia tampoco debes perderla de vista, porque te puede estallar una botella en la cabeza o atacarte por la espalda, como tantas veces he visto en guarras que gritaban socorro, y cuando venían a defenderlas, el defensor se llevaba un botellazo de ellas mismas en la cabeza, pero de por si, son la amenaza más insignificante, con la visión periférica te basta para tenerlas controladas, a los que no debes perder de vista es a la piara de manginas, que aprovecharán cualquier despiste si la tia te consigue distraer, pues son de naturaleza obviamente cobarde.


----------



## Fargo (Ayer a la(s) 3:21 PM)

Si una mujer te empuja le devuelves el empujón que para eso tienes más fuerza.
Un puñetazo es una mala jugada porque la niñita ya puede ir con la marca en la cara a sus padres y a la policía.


----------



## Murnau (Ayer a la(s) 3:26 PM)

ffss dijo:


>



Que basura acabo de ver, menudo shit hole de mierda. Tremendos arrastrados de cara a la galería, eso sí, después hacen violaciones grupales como si no hubiera un mañana los muy hijos de puta. Al final me he dado cuenta que esos putos son la sociedad más hipócrita de cuántas existen en la actualidad. Con sus putas castas y toda esa mierda. Hijos de la gran puta enfermos.


----------



## tunante (Ayer a la(s) 3:43 PM)

Me parece un aprendiz al lado de este


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (Ayer a la(s) 3:49 PM)

Si quieren jugar a ser hombres, tienen que atenerse a las consecuencias.


----------



## pamplinero (Ayer a la(s) 4:15 PM)

tunante dijo:


> Me parece un aprendiz al lado de este




Buen correctivo. Mis dieses.


----------



## Catalinius (Ayer a la(s) 4:18 PM)

Me parece genial, no se de qué iba el asunto, pero la tía estaba pasada de rosca.
Soy tía para que quede clarito.


----------



## eljusticiero (Ayer a la(s) 4:22 PM)

ALIADES, HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA TODOS

@AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS 
@eL PERRO 
@montytorri


----------



## Supremacía (Ayer a la(s) 4:41 PM)

Marvelita dijo:


> El machismo esta mal



En absoluto, el machismo no tiene nada de malo. Aceptarlo como algo negativo es ser cómplice del feminismo y permitir que te denigren por ser macho, que es lo que somos los hombres. Avergonzarse de ser machista es como si el del video se hubiera dejado golpear por las dos zorras esas y sus pagafantas sin meter las manos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Ayer a la(s) 4:43 PM)

si el chaval le hubiera dado una patada en los huevos a esa lesbiano, ya hubieran salido a defenderle, al lesbiano.
como es un chico no le defiende nadie pero si le impiden knockearlas a las dos machos que le atacan.
muy igualitario todo, mierda de sociedad que habeis creado


----------



## aldebariano (Ayer a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Tardó demasiado y fue débil. Yo la habría pulverizado en un instante.


----------



## Jiltonparis (Ayer a la(s) 4:51 PM)

...poco me parece.


----------



## Play_91 (Ayer a la(s) 4:55 PM)

Si una tía te suelta una ostia se la devuelves como ha hecho el NERD.
Bien hecho, nada que objetar.


----------



## Supremacía (Ayer a la(s) 4:58 PM)

tunante dijo:


> Me parece un aprendiz al lado de este



Qué asco me dan todos los retrasados mentales que comentan y citan el tuit hablando de _género _en lugar de sexo, y tampoco falta la retrasada que menciona los inexistentes _feminicidios. _

Hay imbéciles que dicen que si los alemanes hubieran ganado la Segunda Guerra Mundial, todos hablaríamos alemán. Pues precisamente porque ganaron los putos gringos es que ahora nuestro idioma está contaminado de palabras de mierda provenientes del inglés, tales como _género, feminicidio, homofobia, transfobia, machismo _y demás abominaciones. 

Pero qué bueno que no ganaron los alemanes, ¿verdad?


----------



## Mexa (Ayer a la(s) 5:04 PM)

Me golpeas-te golpeo.

Es así de sencillo. Las mujeres no son sagradas ni deben de ser una casta superior ni nada por el estilo. Esto los anglosajones lo entienden mejor que países manginazos como España.


----------



## Segismunda (Ayer a la(s) 5:13 PM)

Tiene suerte de que los tíos fueron a parar la pelea sin más (aparentemente) y no le dieron una paliza con la esperanza de meter su fresco pollón en las damiselas defendidas.


----------



## pepinox (Ayer a la(s) 5:15 PM)

Demasiado aguantó. Debería haberla golpeado mucho antes y más fuerte. Legítima defensa, con medios proporcionados y como respuesta a una clara agresión previa.


----------



## ANS² (Ayer a la(s) 5:18 PM)

y el resto de manginas se mete cuando va ganando

lo suyo hubiera sido una sola hostia en la mandíbula de abajo hacia arriba, para que esté cagando dientes unos cuantos días y comiendo con una pajita dos meses hasta que se suelde la mandíbula


----------



## Supremacía (Ayer a la(s) 5:21 PM)

Me pregunto si en este vidrio en cuestión serán reales las convulsiones que le empiezan a dar a la zorra esa.


----------



## Killuminatis (Ayer a la(s) 5:22 PM)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Nadie se mete mientras es el chaval el que recibe y recula. Pero en cuanto se defiende y les da dos galletas bien merecidas a las muchachas, de repente se materializan en el área todos los aliades pagafantas en 10 km a la redonda para detener la violencia.



Y lo peor es que los que se meten no parecen precisamente los pagafantas, mas bien los malotes del insti.


----------



## Gus Borden (Ayer a la(s) 5:29 PM)

Pues el chorbo de una hostia le ha quitado la capucha a la otra.


----------



## Covaleda (Ayer a la(s) 5:35 PM)

Segismunda dijo:


> Tiene suerte de que los tíos fueron a parar la pelea sin más (aparentemente) y no le dieron una paliza con la esperanza de meter su fresco pollón en las damiselas defendidas.



Tenía más opciones de eso nuestro protagonista.


----------



## vinavil (Ayer a la(s) 5:48 PM)




----------



## Chuskichuski (Ayer a la(s) 6:20 PM)

Menudo escoria los tios que aparecen al final que pena que ellos no reciban otra


----------



## Goatwhisper (Ayer a la(s) 7:04 PM)

Y cuando quieran más que vuelvan


----------



## Primitivo (Ayer a la(s) 7:06 PM)

Por eso los chavales deben aprender artes marciales desde pequeños, todo estos huelebragas tienen el síndrome de "mami" y siempre buscarán desesperadamente la aprobación matriarcal. Cuando ven a alguien que no la busca, quedan en shock y empiezan a atacarlo por no seguir su reglas de su tribu admiradora de la concha.


----------



## Manosnegras (Ayer a la(s) 7:06 PM)

Deitano dijo:


> No se le puede negar a una persona el derecho a defenderse.



Pues llevamos ya unos cuantos años obligados a no hacerlo, reconociendo a su vez implícitamente la superioridad del hombre.

Esa frase que ha expresado usted es la que debería entender todo el mundo por más lelo que sea. Usted y yo supuestamente delegamos nuestro derecho natural a la integridad y a defendernos al estado (FFCCSE mediante), por más ridículo que suene, como si delegásemos nuestro derecho a comer al mismo. La ley está orientada a que seamos seres ridículos e infantiles en todos los ámbitos, en este no iba a ser menos. Tanto con armas como sin ellas estamos desprotegidos ante una agresión y castigados si no se cumple al pie de la letra la legítima defensa, por ello hasta llevar un tenedor encima se considera un peligro y es usted poco menos que un terrorista al que se debe sancionar "por lo civil o lo militar" (administrativo o penal) como decía aquél monigote cántabro.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Ayer a la(s) 7:34 PM)

El chaval debería haber ahostiado también a los pagafantas que se interponen.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (Ayer a la(s) 7:40 PM)

Pocas hostias me parecen ...


----------



## River in the street (Ayer a la(s) 8:10 PM)

Escombridos dijo:


> Haz el amor y no la guerra. Follatela!!



Probablemente despues de recibir el ostiazo le empezó a fluir cierto flujillo en la entrepierna


----------



## mxmanu (Ayer a la(s) 8:15 PM)

Poco les ha dado a esas subnormales


----------



## Abrojo (Ayer a la(s) 8:18 PM)

el chaval tendría que ir otro día con una escopeta y hacer limpieza, que es lo que están pidiendo todos esos


----------



## Larata (Ayer a la(s) 8:20 PM)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> El sonido del manotazo al tio es real? Suena de vicio



¿Verdad?


----------



## charofilia (Ayer a la(s) 8:26 PM)

El chaval está jodido


----------



## Escombridos (Ayer a la(s) 8:28 PM)

River in the street dijo:


> Probablemente despues de recibir el ostiazo le empezó a fluir cierto flujillo en la entrepierna



Flujo vaginal, lubricante.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (Ayer a la(s) 8:31 PM)

Se está imponiendo entre las tías una nueva forma de ligar. Y según el método "PAM" este tiene todos los números de terminar con un dildo, del tamaño del puño de Tyson, metido por el agujerito que tiene entre las nalgas.
¡¡¡CURIOSA LA FORMA DE "CALMAR LA LÍBIDO" QUE GASTAN LAS CHORTIS!!!


----------



## UNGERN (Ayer a la(s) 8:31 PM)

ffss dijo:


>




Para alegría del foro algunos comentarios del video explican que se hizo justicia. 

El hombre se llama Ravi. Habló sobre este incidente. Le dijeron antes de filmar que para que el programa fuera emocionante, debería responder a sus insultos con calma. Cuando ella lo abofeteó, él no se lo esperaba, ya que les dijeron que solo sería un abuso verbal. Los hombres lo golpearon brutalmente, pero escapó ileso. Ahora es un actor exitoso y, aunque el programa continuó durante las siguientes 3 temporadas, la mujer fue despedida y reemplazada. 


El presentador masculino ahora es un actor en apuros que trabaja para un canal de noticias, ahora está realmente jodido.



Ravi Bhatia (el tipo que recibió una bofetada) se convirtió en un exitoso actor de televisión y de alguna manera se convirtió en una gran celebridad y rompecorazones en Indonesia. Mientras que los anfitriones (Akash Beri y Esha Bhaskar) casi han desaparecido de esta industria. También demandó a los creadores, a los anfitriones, ya la mayoría de las personas involucradas en la golpiza, ¡y GANÓ! 

Su entrada a la wikipedia. 

Ravi Bhatia - Wikipedia


Algunos cachondos cambiaron el apartado de actividad donde ponía "actor" por el de "activista por la igualdad de género".


----------



## Punitivum (Ayer a la(s) 8:36 PM)

Al final no era tan nerd. Si hizo eso es que algo de orgullo tiene. Solamente necesita gimnasio y empaparse de la red pill.


----------



## Larata (Ayer a la(s) 8:38 PM)

Supremacía dijo:


> Me pregunto si en este vidrio en cuestión serán reales las convulsiones que le empiezan a dar a la zorra esa.



Parecerlo lo parecen, esa se ha llevado un TAC por gilipollas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Ayer a la(s) 8:44 PM)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Y lo peor es que los que se meten no parecen precisamente los pagafantas, mas bien los malotes del insti.



Esos son unos mierdas. Acuden juntos. Uno a uno no harían nada.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Ayer a la(s) 8:47 PM)

Supremacía dijo:


>



Las tendría que haber reventado a puñetazos, después activar el modo Ultra Nigger y patearles la cabeza contra el suelo hasta que quedaran inconscientes.


----------



## Futilvago (Ayer a la(s) 9:00 PM)

Por lo que me dicen mis hijos adolescentes, eso de ir a socorrer a la linda damisela ya no se estila, que se las apañe ella. Todos los chavales vienen ya con la píldora roja de serie. Otro triunfo del feminismo.


----------



## InmortanJoe (Ayer a la(s) 9:11 PM)

Mola el ehhhh ehhhh versión yankee


----------



## Mr.Adler (Ayer a la(s) 9:17 PM)

Todo correcto.


----------



## XRL (Ayer a la(s) 9:20 PM)

Futilvago dijo:


> Por lo que me dicen mis hijos adolescentes, eso de ir a socorrer a la linda damisela ya no se estila, que se las apañe ella. Todos los chavales vienen ya con la píldora roja de serie. Otro triunfo del feminismo.



malotes las socorreran de los malotes

los otros pasaran de relacionarse con ellas


----------



## Culozilla (Ayer a la(s) 9:30 PM)

Pues que aún tiene que estar contenta con que le haya dado una hostia y no que al día siguiente el chaval haya entrado en el colegio armado hasta los dientes.


----------



## spala (Ayer a la(s) 9:34 PM)




----------



## serie de netflix (Ayer a la(s) 9:56 PM)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Lo que veo es una hija de puta intentando amedrentar al pobre chaval. Todos jijijean y observan el espectáculo con palomitas jojijiji y entonces, sólo entonces cuando el chaval empieza a defenderse todos los white knigts deciden que ha llegado el momento de parar la pelea.
> Puto asco de cínicos comepollas



buena observacion


----------



## serie de netflix (Ayer a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Nadie se mete mientras es el chaval el que recibe y recula. Pero en cuanto se defiende y les da dos galletas bien merecidas a las muchachas, de repente se materializan en el área todos los aliades pagafantas en 10 km a la redonda para detener la violencia.



todos estos son los mayores hijos de puta de la sociedad

los putos borregazos NPC de mierda hipocritas y cinicos y vendidos de mierda

son tironucables todos, no distan de los macacos


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (Ayer a la(s) 10:04 PM)

Los negros que están por allí le darán una paliza aprovechando la ocasión quedando de héroes defensores y encima acabarán follandose a las chortinas


----------



## Cens0r (Ayer a la(s) 10:05 PM)

¿La tía le grita fucking jewish? Si es así, está perdida. Sion no dejará pasar esa amenaza.


----------



## serie de netflix (Ayer a la(s) 10:13 PM)

Futilvago dijo:


> Por lo que me dicen mis hijos adolescentes, eso de ir a socorrer a la linda damisela ya no se estila, que se las apañe ella. Todos los chavales vienen ya con la píldora roja de serie. Otro triunfo del feminismo.



a veces salgo con un colega (mucho coches) y paramos en una mini kdd de niñatos

llegamos y tenian una acalorada discusion por una "pelea" de uno con su parienta, tema de cuernos

se ve que alguien salio escaldado, mujeres por medio (se ve q la mujera tambien agredio)

y todos los hombres (la mayoria eran 20 añeros) de acuerdo con que en caso de pelea da igual q sea mujer, si pelea pues pelea y pilla igual

y en general luego indignados con el tema viogen/feminismo


----------



## TomásPlatz (Ayer a la(s) 10:16 PM)

OH SI NENA RECIBISTE LO QUE BUSCASTE


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Ayer a la(s) 10:29 PM)

Solo fueron a separarlos cuando él le pego a la chica, pero no cuando la chica le pegó a él.


----------



## Cens0r (Ayer a la(s) 10:37 PM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Solo fueron a separarlos cuando él le pego a la chica, pero no cuando la chica le pegó a él.



Privilegio femenino.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (Ayer a la(s) 10:38 PM)

No es un nerd, es un chico trans. La chortina es una chica trans. Se nota a km.

Es una pelea de inválidos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Ayer a la(s) 10:50 PM)

Lo tipico, se ponen toda brutotas hasta que reciben el (INESPERADO) meco, es entonces cuando lloran


----------



## AssGaper (Ayer a la(s) 10:54 PM)

No solo ha respondido, si no que la puta de la amiga se ha llevado el doble de hostias por perra porque se lo merecia aún más, solo se ha metido cuando iba a defenderse el otro.

Seguro que la que lo empezo todo fue la amiga, mirar como al principio se frota las manos como exitada de que su plan sale por buen camino.


----------



## McLovin (Ayer a la(s) 10:59 PM)

La reacción del chaval es la lógica, esperable y ACERTADA. La puta imbécil le toca los cojones, le acosa, le ataca, le provoca, le pega, el chaval aguanta hasta que al final llega un punto que el tío dice: mira niñata vale ya....y le suelta una MARAVILLOSA HOSTIA EN LA PUTA CARA. en respuesta (se está defendiendo, ni más ni menos) La otra llevaba un rato acosándole y provocándole, que espera que pase? Ella le puede pegar pero el no puede devolvérsela?

Lo alucinante es cuando la amiga imbécil se mete y encima le dice al chaval "what the fuck is wrong with you?"....puta sinvergüenza.

El problema es que ese chaval ahora mismo estará expulsado del instituto, aunque hayan presentado el video como prueba y se vea perfectamente que fue ella a provocar y a agredirle. Vivimos en un mundo hembrista y misándrico
.


----------



## ProfePaco (Ayer a la(s) 10:59 PM)

Nunca veo una buena postura de defensa en estas peleas.

Subid los brazos, coño


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Ayer a la(s) 11:00 PM)

AssGaper dijo:


> No solo ha respondido, si no que la puta de la amiga se ha llevado el doble de hostias por perra porque se lo merecia aún más, solo se ha metido cuando iba a defenderse el otro.
> 
> Seguro que la que lo empezo todo fue la amiga, mirar como al principio se frota las manos como exitada de que su plan sale por buen camino.



Ya te digo, parece esta escena:


----------



## Espartano27 (Ayer a la(s) 11:00 PM)

Brutal


----------



## UNGERN (Ayer a la(s) 11:01 PM)

Supremacía dijo:


> Me pregunto si en este vidrio en cuestión serán reales las convulsiones que le empiezan a dar a la zorra esa.




Es un ippon en toda regla.


----------



## ProArian (Ayer a la(s) 11:20 PM)

Las mujeres juegan sucio, saben que tienen mas poder, porque la sociedad siempre las defiende y las protege. Todas son asi, van de chulitas y malcriadas, estas hijas de puta se indignan si te defiendes.

El chaval deberia secuestrarla y torturarla en su sotano para que se haga justicia.

Malditas hijas de la gran puta ojala os maten, ojala os torturen hasta morir, ojala os pase lo peor.


----------



## Supremacía (Ayer a la(s) 11:25 PM)

ProArian dijo:


> Las mujeres juegan sucio, saben que tienen mas poder, porque la sociedad siempre las defiende y las protege. Todas son asi, van de chulitas y malcriadas, Estas hijas de puta se indignan si te defiendes.
> 
> El chaval deberia secuestrarla y torturarla en su sotano, malditas hijas de la gran puta ojala os pase lo peor.
> 
> Malditas zorras hijas de la gran puta ojala os maten, ojala os torturen hasta morir.



Cuando veo cómo golpean a esas hijas de puta, como la zorra alemana que se le puso chulita al ruso, no siento ni la más mínima indignación por ver que un hombre fuerte golpea a una mujer débil, sino, por el contrario, un placer desmedido, pues en cuestión de segundos se derrumban las falacias igualitaristas que las feministas llevan siglos vomitando.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Ayer a la(s) 11:41 PM)

AssGaper dijo:


> No solo ha respondido, si no que la puta de la amiga se ha llevado el doble de hostias por perra porque se lo merecia aún más, solo se ha metido cuando iba a defenderse el otro.
> 
> Seguro que la que lo empezo todo fue la amiga, mirar como al principio se frota las manos como exitada de que su plan sale por buen camino.



La peor enemiga de una mujer siempre es otra mujer, por eso paso de todas las que llevan una especie de rollo super bollero con una "amiga" en especial. En ese tipo de casos siempre es una la que le dicta a la otra lo que debe de hacer con su vida, muy turbio.


----------



## ashe (Hoy a la(s) 12:16 AM)

De la misma manera que el peor enemigo de la mujer es otra mujer en el caso del hombre es el calzonazos, hoy lo llaman pagafantas


----------



## imaginARIO (Hoy a la(s) 12:20 AM)

Me recordó a esto, completamente injustificable, pero tuvo su origen en un trato similar...
Si en lugar de preocuparse tanto por las armas en EE.UU. y dar una educación woke, se preocupasen por tolerancia cero con el abuso, el bullyng como dicen ahora, a lo mejor no ocurrían esas tragedias.


----------



## REDDY (Hoy a la(s) 12:59 AM)

En este caso se entiende la reacción del chico, actúa en defensa propia. Ella le pegó primero, y además lo hace públicamente, con ánimo de humillarle.

Tampoco está bien que una mujer se aproveche de las leyes para agredir gratuitamente a un hombre sabedora que tiene las leyes de su parte.

Aunque tampoco estaría de más conocer el contexto de dicha pelea, si ella va a por él sin motivo alguno o si antes él hubiera dicho/hecho algo a ella que pudiera considerarse ofensivo.

Aunque viendo el video, la impresión que me transmite es una niñata empoderada intentando intimidar a un friki pacífico por simple pasatiempo. Las adolescentes cada vez están más empoderadas, en mi época (hace unos 15 años) ya empezaban el proceso de empoderamiento, no quiero imaginarme como será hoy en día. Algunas actúan igual que canis, sólo el físico les diferencia de los niñatos pero la actitud exactamente la misma, muy masculinizadas y agresivas, y con las leyes y el feminismo que las hace creer que son diosas peor aún, esa propaganda en una mente inmadura adolescente es una bomba de relojería.


----------



## Mas Pauer (Hoy a la(s) 1:03 AM)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Nadie se mete mientras es el chaval el que recibe y recula. Pero en cuanto se defiende y les da dos galletas bien merecidas a las muchachas, de repente se materializan en el área todos los aliades pagafantas en 10 km a la redonda para detener la violencia.



Ya te digo, viene hasta el equipo de fútbol con el cuaterback. 

Igual en el resto del mundo son tan pagafantas como nosotros...


----------



## Kazajo13 (Hoy a la(s) 1:29 AM)

Que rápido se movieron a ayudar cuando el se defendio. Si el no llega a reaccionar y ella lo hincha a ostias hasta reventar seguramente nadie habria intervenido, como mucho se estarian riendo.

Esto es una sociedad patriarcal? Donde el hombre es superior?. A mi me da que es puramente matriarcal.


----------

